# Sneakers (1992)



## Dave (Mar 23, 2001)

Sneakers (1992)

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0105435

Excellent film, really enjoyable!

Along the lines of Mission Impossible. Martin Bishop is the head of a group of experts who specialise in testing security systems. He is blackmailed by Government agents into stealing a top secret black box, and the team find themselves in a dangerous game. They manage to recover the box, then discover that it has the capability to decode all existing encryption systems around the world, and that the agents who hired them didn't work for the Government after all...


----------



## Koala (Oct 6, 2001)

*Classic - dialog, humor, irony*

Great "oops, I got caught" spy flick.  Filled with humor, ironic twists, and just enough action (not an action flick).  Good character development (without taking forever to do it).  Great acting, character interaction, and dialog.

Someone has a nice little chip which automatically hacks and decodes any secure system.  Someone else wants it and blackmails Redford into getting it.  He assembles a crew from past associates and gets it.  Then the fun starts.

One of the first DVDs I bought a couple years ago, and watched at least once every few months.  Perhaps one of my favorite scenes is the blind guy driving a big delivery van through a parking lot to rescue the team.  Or it might be the end where they get busted and are negotiating a deal.  I expected a sequel or possible spin-off as a tv series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2021)

This is a wonderful film with a top notch cast of great actors lead by Robert Redford.  This film never gets old and ,  It's got everything.


----------



## Vince W (Apr 23, 2021)

I love _Sneakers_. I watch it at least once a year. A very underrated film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 23, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I love _Sneakers_. I watch it at least once a year. A very underrated film.



Ive seen this one may times over the years.


----------

